# anyone have a api grand slam extreme tree stand



## duckdown (Jul 22, 2007)

i am thinking of purchaseing one and was wanting to know what one weighs. and what yall think about them


----------



## pineland (Jul 23, 2007)

*solid climber*

I have two and my buddy (6' 4"/240) has the magnum. They are 2-3#'s heavier than most stands but are rock solid on the tree and worth the added weight. I prefer the chain lock over cables after having had both. My first I ordered a new seat and chain (for safty) after 7 years and is good as new. I gun and bow hunt. Highly recommend.


----------



## Count Down (Jul 23, 2007)

I have one as well. May be a little noiser at first without some add ons.  Hollow foot rests need to be filled with some time of foam, and I attached some rubber to the foot areas of the rest.  One thing I do not like is the dull tree grippers on the seat portion. I filed mine down to a sharp edge for better grip in the tree.  Not so much on pine trees but on oaks, the seat has a tendancy to "let go" and slip some...

Besides that, it's just a climber. There are more comforatble ones out there, but for the money it's solid, compact, and easy to strap a tree in the dark...


----------



## duckdown (Jul 23, 2007)

*stand*

i am going to be doing alot of walking so idont want nothing to heavy can someone tell me the exat weight


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Jul 24, 2007)

It's not that heavy. I have the GS star extreme. I am 6'3" and about 245lbs and don't have the magnum.. It is roomy and comfortable ..Now.
Got it on sale at BPS a couple of years ago.

It used to aggravate me a little. It was very difficult climbing as the shooting rail would always 'flop' into the way and stop me from being able to pull up the base section so I'd have to reach down and move it. Then the long seat back would 'flop' in the way so I couldn't see my feet to get them in those straps..
When it's dark and you're holding a flashlight to see and trying not to make too much noise, sweating and cussing..It gets aggravating!!

So....I got rid of the shooting rail, cut the seat to just the butt section (like a canoe seat) and put on some summit stirrups. I then bought some high quality cloth camo duct tape and taped the whole thing.

I now love it. I can sit facing in or out from the tree and I can drop the front bar once in place for bowhunting ,have lots of room, it's easy to climb with, feels real stable and is now very quiet.

I am not planning on a new stand but I'd be tempted to try a summit goliath or a lone wolf 'sit and climb' if I ever bought another climbing stand though. Not sure if they're any better though.


----------



## creekbender (Jul 24, 2007)

i got 2 of them , imo i wouldn't have anything else , very good to sit in and climbs and bites into the trees real good


----------



## Count Down (Jul 24, 2007)

duckdown said:


> i am going to be doing alot of walking so idont want nothing to heavy can someone tell me the exat weight


 

20 lbs...http://www.apioutdoors.com/54486.html?cmid=api_54486


----------



## duckdown (Jul 24, 2007)

*stand*

count down that is not the stand i am looking at this is the 
stand im talking about
http://www.apioutdoors.com/62750.html?cmid=api_62750


----------



## cpowel10 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've got one without the shooting rail and the footrest, seems like i read somewhere its around 22 lbs.  I love it and would highly reccomend it.  I've used summits, and they dont even compare to the API in my book.


----------



## Hawken2222 (Jul 27, 2007)

I had one, it was probably the most comfortable stand I ever hunted out of.


----------



## grtwhthntr (Aug 6, 2007)

Got one last year and it's great, comfortable, sturdy etc. I carry it quite a bit along with a decent size pack hooked to it and it's fine.


----------



## shop foreman (Aug 8, 2007)

23 lbs. unless you just have to have them you might look in to getting what they called the api stealth i got mine at bass pro a year ago its about 75 to 100 bucks less weighs 21lbs. easy to carry and set up add some of the stirups and go and the differance is no foot rest no shooting rail thats it.i have one and am happy with it now if i was buying the extreme or supreme i'd go ahead and buy a summit but for the money i paid its a great stand on sale it was  $150 reg. price is $170


----------



## justus3131 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have owned the Summit and API and would recommend the Summit for the reasons it is easier to adjust while 60' up a tree and lighter to hike with.


----------



## godogs57 (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had four and did not care for the weight...I really didn't like it when Bass Pro took over production, as they are now made in China, Tiwan, somewhere like that and the craftmanship is about half of the old API's. 

If you do a lot of walking, the chains would clank unless you tied them down, and even then they would clank inside the tube! I found it too noisy for most conditions, even when everything was tied up.

I sold them all, and bought a comparable Summit and NEVER looked back...very stable and much quieter.


----------



## Ricky (Oct 3, 2007)

godogs57's post is right on the money.The API is too loud and heavy if you plan on carrying it around alot.But ,it has to be the most comfortable stand I've ever sat in,to the point that it's hard to stay  wake ,while sitting in it!


----------



## Stalker (Oct 3, 2007)

I have 2 ( bowhunter, Shooting star)  I would have anything else. I have had the shooting star for about 5 years and it is the most comfortable stand I have ever had.  Foot rest doubles as a shooting rail. My only recommendation would be to purchase the foot rest makes a big difference.  
Mike


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 3, 2007)

You can't go wrong with API or Summit.  After using a Summit Viper the (1st year it came out in the mid 1990's) for years, I tried the API Grand Slam and stayed with it since it felt better & seemed better balanced on my back when packing it in, while the Summit stands tend to feel too low on my back even after adjusting the backpacking straps position and tightness.  Also I think from the angle of the blade (API's 30 degree vs. Summit's 45 degree or more like most climbers) against the tree, it seems you do not have to adjust/tighten up the chains/cables around the tree as much as you go up and as the tree gets smaller.  Both are extremely stable when climbing up a tree.  I also put the Summit stirrups on the API Grand Slam which made it quicker and easier for climbing.  API's stablizing straps going around behind the tree once you're as high as you want to be is a good safety feature, esp. on slick trees like water oaks or hickory trees.  I use to only have smaller trees to climb on hunting land, but in recent years I've needed to use API's enhancement to climb 24" inch wide trees, when Summit & others only go up to 20"inch.  Both API and Summit have great customer service, but Summit seems go the extra mile to help you.  Easily make the API lighter by a few pounds if you can remove or go without the footrest and shooting rail.


----------

